# Pictures new or old?



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello all, 
while surfing through here, I am wondering whether or not I have already posted these?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*definitely new...*

Just in case the other ones were old.....my brain is fried hahaha!
Here as some shots from this afternoon in the backyard...all I need to do is sit down and enjoy my crazy Sierra running around me


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

These are great!!!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> These are great!!!!!


Thank you 

I've already sent you a bulk of pictures a few weeks ago....*grins* 
I am pleased to see ppl liked the pictures and clicked the "submit photo" button!:whoo:
Which one was that for?
Which ones shall I add to the bulk of pictures? Any preference Melissa?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

My favorites are: Paws up, standing with paws up, LOVE this one, and the second running one. Your photos are always so great!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great photos Suzanne - My Tess is starting to look more & more like Sierrra - how lucky for Tess!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> My favorites are: Paws up, standing with paws up, LOVE this one, and the second running one. Your photos are always so great!


Perfect, I've sent them, I've sent you the un-edited versions so you can accommodate the pictures at will!

Jill, thank you so much for that big compliment!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Love the photos, especially the 4th one.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Suzanne~ You've done it again! Great pix of a beautiful girl


----------

